# Suche 14" Kinderfahrrad



## Scholly (10. August 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich suche für meinen Sohn der Ende August 3 Jahre alt wird ein 14" Fahrrad. Ich habe hier schon viel über das CNOC 14 gelesen --> gibt es hier Alternativen? Das RennRad (Kombi aus Laufrad und Fahrrad) hab ich mir auch mal angesehen, hier bin ich mir aber noch unsicher, such eher ein "reinrassiges" Fahrrad. Die Sitzhöhe sollte in der untersten Stellung nicht mehr als 40cm betragen.

Gruß Scholly


----------



## NoSaint_CH (10. August 2011)

Wenn Du ein 14 Zoll ohne Rücktritt suchst, ist die Auswahl mager. Bin selber grad am überlegen ob ich meinem Kleinen (wird bald 4) doch auch noch ein 16" zulegen soll, finde aber keine vernünftigen Alternativen zu Islabike (und die sind ja nicht eben günstig - schwierig zu entscheiden, wenn man schon ein anderes 16er vom Bruder im Keller hat, welches aber eben Rücktrittbremse hat).

Ob mit/ohne Rücktritt ist sicher eine Geschmacksache, mein Grösserer (hat ein 20er Beinn und vorher ein altes 16er mit Rücktritt welches er noch fürs BMX benutzt) ist problemlos mit der Umstellung klargekommen. Der Kleinere - na ja, man kann eben nicht immer alles so gut wie der Bruder 

Die Angaben von Islabikes (Grössentabelle) sind zuverlässig und geben das absolute Minimum wieder welches für die Bikes nötig ist (Schrittlänge, die Körpergrösse ist doch eher eine annähernde Sache). Mit Tuningmassnahmen (hier im Forum nachzulesen, z.B. Sattel vom Laufrad) lässt sich die Sattelhöhe noch einen Hauch tiefer "tunen", aber das kostet zusätzlich (nebst Umbauaufwand) und bringt dann wohl doch auch nur 2-3 Monate zusätzlich - die Zeit kann man auch warten oder mit einem 3-Rad (zum Pedalieren lernen) oder einem Laufrad (fürs Gleichgewicht) überbrücken.

Falls wir uns wieder erwarten doch noch entscheiden würden ein (zusätzliches) 16er zuzulegen, werde ich das 14er sicher verkaufen. A propos: die Kurbellänge des 14ers ist sehr kurz. Kommt zwar den "Kleinen" sehr entgegen, sorgt aber auch für einen nur kurzen Einsatz (unser Kleiner wird im November 4 - und dann dürfte das 14er nach gerade mal einem Sommer bereits zu Klein sein, ist jetzt schon am Treten wie ein wild, damit er bisschen Tempo machen kann - und das geht auf Kosten der machbaren Distanzen).

Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scholly (10. August 2011)

Hallo NoSaint_CH,

ob Rücktrittsbremse oder nicht --> dass ist für mich nicht relevant. Ich hatte als Kind auch Rücktrittbremse und fahre heute auch "akzeptabel" Fahrrad 
Entscheiden für mich ist Qualität und Sitzhöhe.

Gruß Scholly


----------



## Y_G (10. August 2011)

Lies Dir mal den Isla allgemein Fred durch ... das steht echt viel drinne


----------



## Scholly (10. August 2011)

Hallo Y_G,

ich hab mich in den Tread auch schon gesehen und mich kurz eingelesen aber knapp 400 Beiträge???
Wenn Du mir aber was zum Thema in diesem Beitrag sagen kannst wäre das für mich hilfreich.

Gruß Scholly


----------



## Y_G (10. August 2011)

Mein Kleiner ist grade 4 geworden und fÃ¤hrt ein 16"CNOC. Da wurde schon vom Vorbesitzer einiges geÃ¤ndert, ich habe dann noch etwas umgebaut. Er war laut Messtabelle 3 cm zu klein. Habe einen kleineren Sattel+andere StÃ¼tze verbaut geht super.

OK, also Achtung hier startet meine Meinung 

1. ich wÃ¼rde nie wieder was mit RÃ¼cktritt kaufen!
2. alles was ich so in den FahrradlÃ¤den gesehen habe ist nicht vergleichbar mit Isla.
    - schwerer
    - Geometrie
    -Ergonomie (Bremsgriffe, Kurbeln etc)
3. hat Isla ne gute QualitÃ¤t
4. will ich das meine Kinder mind. so ein gutes Rad fahren wie ich
5. sehe ich ein das ein gutes Kinderrad halt ein paar â¬ mehr kostet (ist aber viel Wertstabiler!)
6. freut es mich wenn ich sehe das er den anderen Kindern locker wegfahren kann
7. freut es mich das ich nicht nach 5 Minuten schon hÃ¶re das er kein Bock mehr auf Fahrradfahren hat weil es zu anstrengend ist.
8. hat das Schrauben echt SpaÃ gemacht
9. weil, ist halt so 

   GruÃ JÃ¶rn


----------



## Scholly (11. August 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

Wen es interessiert, hab jetzt mal bei Islabike angefrag: CNOC14 + Versand = 240 EUR bei ca. 4 Wochen Lieferzeit.

Kennt jemand das "Leaderfox Snake", wie sieht es hier mit Qualität und minimaler Sitzhöhe aus?

Gruß Scholly


----------



## Y_G (11. August 2011)

die Lieferzeit bei Isla ist immer recht hoch angesetzt. Ergibt sich jedenfalls aus den Erfahrungen die man so liest ...


----------



## BurnInHell (19. August 2011)

Du musst zum bezahlen eh da anrufen, da kannste auf fragen obs auf lager ist. Wenn ja, hast du dein bike innerhalb von 2 Werktagen - so war es zumindest bei uns. Diese Aussage bezieht sich übrigens auf diese Woche und auch auf ein CNOC14 - echt ein Superteil! Und nebenbei: auch wenn Isla vor ein paar jahren noch deutlich billiger war sind 210Pfund für das Rad mit Versand immernoch billig. Bei Kokua bekommst du ein schlechteres Rad für 320. Was für Alternativen gibt es? Ich kenne keine. Mein Kinder werden bestimmt nicht auf einem Kotzy fahren (btw: haben die bei Puky keine Marketingabteilung? Das ist ja wirklich ein unmöglicher Name...)


----------



## Fatmodul-SX01 (27. August 2011)

Verkaufe neues, ca. 60 Minuten benutzes Isla CNOC 14 in blau. Festpreis 150,- inkl. Versandkosten innerdeutsch. Bei Interesse bitte PM senden.
Viele Grüße!


----------



## 2Radfahrer (29. August 2011)

Ich verkaufe gebrauchtes CNOC 14 für 170,- uro.
Derzeitiger Neupreis liegt mit Schutzblech bei 250,- uro. 
Am Liebsten an Selbstabholer in Berlin. 
Der Fokus sollte auf dem Isla liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagenpitcher (5. Oktober 2011)

Wenn einer ein Islabikes CNOC 14 abzugeben hat, dann würde ich mich über ein Angebot freuen. Es ist für unseren kleinen Sohnemann gedacht, der demnächst mit dem biken starten soll.


----------



## NoSaint_CH (5. Oktober 2011)

Hab ein blaues (mit Schutzblechen), neu gekauft 2011 welches demnächst zu klein wird - die Jungs wachsen in Rekordgeschwindigkeit.

Ist allerdings erst in etwa 2 Monaten abzugeben (dann wird bei uns schon Schnee liegen und Biken wird definitiv eingestellt), im Frühjahr werden wir uns dann ein 16er besorgen oder den Kleinen sogar direkt auf das Beinn Small seines Bruder setzen (fehlt aber noch ein gutes Stück an Schrittlänge wie auch motorische Fähigkeiten fürs Schalten).

Standort wäre Schweiz (Ostschweiz).

Marc
P.S.: auch das Rothan Laufrad ist noch zu haben


----------



## Hagenpitcher (5. Oktober 2011)

Dann würde ich das gerne nehmen. Blau passt auch ideal, da wir nen kleinen Sohnemann haben.


----------



## NoSaint_CH (6. Oktober 2011)

Hast ne PN.
Für alle anderen: Standort ist CH, wegen (hoher!) Versandkosten bzw. Verollung (EU-Ausland) ist Abholung die mit Abstand vernünftigste Variante.

Marc

Hat sich erledigt, konnte das Rothan zusammen mit dem Cnoc abgeben. Sorry für die welche sich schon auf das 14er gefreut hatten - aber angesichts des Aufwandes wegen Auslandversand hab ich die für mich einfachste Variante gewählt.


----------



## Hagenpitcher (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem Islabikes CNOC 14. AM besten in blau, da es für meinen kleinen Sohnemann ist. Würde mich über ein Angebot sehr freuen. Einfach ne Nachricht schreiben und dann wird man sich schon einig werden.


----------



## ostendo (25. Oktober 2011)

Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Islabikes CNOC 14 für meinen Sohn (knapp 3) und freue ich über Angebote für ein nicht rosafarbenes Exemplar ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Attia (5. Januar 2012)

Liebe Leute,

suche auch dringend ein CNOC 14 für meine dreijährige Tochter - das erste eigene Fahrrad . Farbe ist total egal.

Falls jemand noch eins von letzter Saison hat und grad rausgewachsen ist --> bitte her mit euren Angeboten!

DANKE und lg aus Wien!


----------



## NoSaint_CH (5. Januar 2012)

Hab grad ein Beinn 24 erhalten - von Bezahlung bis Erhalt nicht mal 10 Tage gewartet. Weil die Occasionspreise recht hoch ausfallen, also durchaus eine Alternative sich das Teil neu (und in der Farbe welche man will) zu bestellen .

Hatte mit monatelanger Lieferfrist gerechnet, jetzt muss das hübsche Teil bis im Mai im Karton warten . Tja, so hat jeder seine Problemchen 

Marc


----------



## Hagenpitcher (21. Januar 2012)

Habe fÃ¼r meinen Kleinen nach langem Hin und Her ein blaues CNOC14 bestellt. Die Beratung war echt klasse, ebenso wie der Bestellvorgang am Telefon. 
Freitag mittag hab ich das Bike geordert und am Mittwoch drauf stand es bereits bei mir zuhause. Also nicht einmal eine Woche von der Insel bis nach Deutschland. Absolut klasse. 
Es verlief alles reibungslos per Kreditkarte und ich habe inklusive Versand und aller GebÃ¼hren 255â¬ bezahlt.

Vom Bike bin ich absolut begeistert und es wird hier bei uns in Dresden auch ein Highlight sein. So viele fahren davon ja nicht rum. Am besten ist die sehr kindgerechte Ausstattung z.B. sehr gute leicht zu bedienende Bremsen, Gewicht, dÃ¼nner Lenkerdurchmesser, ...

Nun bin ich sehr gespannt auf die groÃen Augen am 08.02.2012, denn da hat unser Kleiner Geburtstag.

Also wer noch scheu hat dort zu bestellen, denn kann ich nur ermutigen es zu wagen. Absolut vertrauenserweckend und Top QualitÃ¤t. Die Gebrauchtpreise sind sehr abenteuerlich, sodass es eigentlich keinen Sinn macht. Ich habe mich zum Kauf durchgeriungen und werde es mit nahezu 100%iger Sicherheit nie bereuen. Alle weiteren Bikes werde ich bis 24 Zoll ebenfalls dort bestellen.

CU Hagen


----------



## rollo13 (25. Januar 2012)

Für alle, die ein günstiges 14 Zoll Rad suchen: 
Das BMW Kidsbike (7,9 kg) wird bei ebay häufig angeboten und ist teilweise in gutem Zustand für nen Hunni zu bekommen.
Hat leider Rücktritt, ist aber sonst sehr wertig und leicht. Super gut sind die Schwalbe Reifen. Sind halt sehr weich und bieten sehr viel Grip, auch bei Nässe und Schmutz. Praktisch sind die Taschen am Lenker und im Rahmen.
Mein Großer konnte damit mit 2,5 Jahren Rad fahren. Bis zum Alter von 3,5 hat es mit einer größeren Sattelstütze gereicht. (wird also ab etwa 103 cm Körpergröße etwas eng)

Soll keine Werbung sein, nur ein Hinweis.


----------

